# Shark from shore ?'s and or advice..



## xhitman187 (Jul 31, 2009)

First off, awesome site! Reminds me of huntingpa.com which i frequently use. I'm from PA and I'm heading to the beach at the end of August and wanted to do some shark fishing from shore. I did some research on the net and think i got most of my answers but i wanted to be sure. Few questions, actually a bunch, haha. 
*
What type of reel spinning/casting? *spinning...?

*What length of rod should i use? *10-12ft...?
*
What action rod MH/H?* MH or H...?
*
Braided line? What pound?* 65lb...?
*
And how much line should i have on my reel?* 250-300 yards?
*
Does color of your line matter?* No...?
*
What length and pound leaders should i use? *Read a lot of different things on this question. Need some help on this one.
*
What size hooks? *12/0...?
*
Whats the best/easiest way to get your bait out besides kayaking it out? *Walk into the water and make a good cast lol...? 

*How far out does your bait have to be?*

*Also any advice on bait and how to rig bait?*- read the best way is to catch your own fresh fish and use cut up chunks...? any help here would be appreciated.

Also would i be able to use one of my regular 7 foot spinning rods, with say 20lb line, a 12 inch leader, an ocean sinker, and some shrimp to catch my shark bait? And so i can use this set up to fish while i got my shark rig in waiting for a strike!

Thanks for any and all the help guys, i did some research and think i know what to get but want to be sure before a buy anything. any other tips? i'd love to hear them


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

These guys have forgotten more about shark fishing than most will ever know,,,, they can answer allyour questions!!!!

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=8238


----------



## NaplesFLfishin (Jun 24, 2009)

use a penn senator reel, a xxh action rod. length would be 5'6-6'0 if u wanna use braid put 65 or 80 b test. as much line as u can have on the reel, 600 yards watever if u wanna use a shock leader go with 100 lb mono and about 20 yards or watever and use singlestrand 15 gauge 240 lb test wire leader and double crimp, and twist it so it becomes doubled up make the wire about 4 feet long and double crimp just in case for any slippage or if u want u can haywire twist with a barrel twist on top. between 10/0 and 16/0 wat ever u feel like using for gettin ur bait out u can swim it out in with the bait in a plastic bag and dump it  lol u wanna have ur bait far out as u can with having a decent ammount of line on ur reel

in florida surf rods are absolutely pointless u will never see any 1 with em.
or if the wind is going out u can make a balloon rig to carry ur bait out


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

If your using a spinning reel, go with braid and a long 60+lb leader then top that off with your wire or cable (whatever pound you like over 100). If you are using a spinning reel it is pointless to use a 12/0 hook, go for a 8/0 or 9/0 circle. The best spinning reels i can recommend for this would be either a Penn spinfisher 950 ssm or a Fin-nor offshore, go with the largest size. If your going to be casting, go for something 9' or 10', and heavy action. Braid is almost a must for sharking with spinning reels!

If you want to be catching sharks up to about 125lbs, the spinning reels will be fine! But for anything bigger, go with a conventional. Preferably a Senator. Sad thing about a senator is after you go bigger than a 4/0, casting becomes extremely hard! Then you would have to kayak your bait out!

I cant comment too much on rigs, someone that knows what their doing will eventually chime in!

Bait: Jack, bonito, barracuda, rays, lady fish and blue runner are your best bets. I believe dead, butterflied, and bloody is best!


----------

